# "Cat's play", my second short piano piece.



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!

Here is my second short piano piece, called, "Cat's play".

http://www.andrevanharen.com/shortpianopieces.htm

greetings!
André


----------



## opus67

That was a fun little tune, Andre. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Krummhorn

Wonderful little romp, André - bright, airy and so very cheerful. Thanks for letting us hear it here.


----------

